# 1DX MkII samples page



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

First samples I have seen.

http://cweb.canon.jp/camera/eos/lineup/1dxmk2/samples/index.html


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2016)

Noise pattern at ISO 25600 looks remarkably good, and it's holding good detail in the horse hair. 

I see the portrait is shot with your favourite portrait lens


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll echo Sporgon on the noise-- I'm actually happy about the look of ISO 25,600. There is plenty of detail in the horsehair for being ISO 25,600, and that gives me a lot of hope for ISO 12,800, which is what I'm most interested in, since I rarely ever have to go above 12,800, even in a dark gym.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

I am always quite sceptical to these kind of images. Often they have been worked by post processing wizards, with skills way beyond mine. But I must admit this looks promising.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> Noise pattern at ISO 25600 looks remarkably good, and it's holding good detail in the horse hair.
> 
> I see the portrait is shot with your favourite portrait lens



Well most of the regulars know that is because I am in cahoots with both Canon (and Adobe)! ;D

I am looking forwards to seeing RAW files as I am sure these samples follow the pattern of OOC jpegs, and it will be great to see 1DX and 1DX MkII comparison images to see if there are any real improvements in noise and DR performance, but after the initial personal disappointment at MP numbers I am warming to the new model if you nothing else but the very many small improvements, I want to see a video demo of the new WFT App as well..........


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

Like I commented on the other thread, the 25k sample is well chosen to hide some of the noise. The dancer pic at 6400 has surprisingly plenty noise compared to what I expected after that 25k pic.


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 2, 2016)

Is it just me or does the lady in red look out of focus (face) when you zoom in?

If I had taken that shot, I would not have been happy with it.


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Like I commented on the other thread, the 25k sample is well chosen to hide some of the noise. The dancer pic at 6400 has surprisingly plenty noise compared to what I expected after that 25k pic.



I'm pretty sure there has to have been something wrong with the post-processing of some of those images. I think even my 5D3 would beat the 3200 red dancer image's level of noise at 3200! I also think she's a bit out of focus-- doesn't seem like the best sample image. 

EDIT: Just realized there's another dancer at 6400. Huh. I feel about the same about that image though-- not as impressive as the 25,600, but I don't quite understand what would be happening here.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Like I commented on the other thread, the 25k sample is well chosen to hide some of the noise. The dancer pic at 6400 has surprisingly plenty noise compared to what I expected after that 25k pic.



But I posted the link first 

Anyway, I agree to some extent, but if you look at the mane, which was obviously the point of actual focus, the individual hairs are clearly defined, also there is no banding or color noise in the dark brown horse to image lower right and the gradation in the dark brown horse center is very smooth, which holds out some hope for usable shadows and DR.

All in all, whilst it is subject dependent, I could see finding this level of iso very usable which for me coming from a max 1600 iso 1Ds MkIII is insanely good.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Like I commented on the other thread, the 25k sample is well chosen to hide some of the noise. The dancer pic at 6400 has surprisingly plenty noise compared to what I expected after that 25k pic.
> ...



Maybe there's serious banding noise only, and they aligned the bands with the hair so it blends in perfectly 

So yes, the 25k versus the 3k/6k dancers don't make sense. Something is fishy here. The 25k might be super-processed by some Photoshop-genius. Or it might be even fake, I still remember the first commercial for the Nokia cell phone couple years ago which was supposed to have awesome camera. And the media videos/pics "shot with phone" were actually high end video rig and high end DSLR.

I'm waiting for DXO review to tell the Nikon D3100 is better, and then jump the ship.


----------



## Alejandro (Feb 2, 2016)

I just don't believe those 2 jpgs are from this camera. I think they've mixed up.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Animal fur / hair is a good test for noise suppression and this doesn't look that bad, and the noise pattern is pretty tight in the background. It's a pretty good test because it's shot at about EV 5, so in other words if it had been 100 ISO you'd have been around 1/10th at f/2, or if you'd kept f/5.6 then it would be about 1 sec. DXO will love it ! It's a cheat to shoot high ISO in good light because the results always look better, and this isn't the case here.

(oops, I made that look like -5 EV !)


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (Feb 2, 2016)

On sensor A/D converter mentioned:
http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/02/02/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-review/#null


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 2, 2016)

CaptureWhatYouSee said:


> On sensor A/D converter mentioned:
> http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/02/02/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-hands-on-review/#null



Well spotted, but Oh NO ! 

This means it really could have more DR. What are we going to argue about now on CR ? Numerous Trolls - nay - hundreds of Trolls are going to have to reinvent themselves or risk unemployment 

Just looking at the link that Capture posted I noticed this review of the 6D vs 750D. Very interesting in what they say about the difference in DR and highlights - the 6D is well ahead overall. I've always felt the highlight fallout is much less abrupt with the Canon. I wonder if Canon have effectively been trialing this 20.2 mp sensor (sans the DPAF) in the 6D the whole time ? 
http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2016/01/11/canon-eos-6d-vs-nikon-d750/


----------



## Eldar (Feb 2, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > On sensor A/D converter mentioned:
> ...


 ;D  8)


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> 
> 
> > On sensor A/D converter mentioned:
> ...



I could see what would be the next "issue" now, based it on the DPR trolls: -4EV AF, ISO beyond 51200, number of AF points, number of AF points, number of AF points... LOL


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 2, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...



No, they'll still go on about the DR. Even if the almighty DXO actually scored a Canon camera the same DR as a SoNikon (did you see how much money Sony sensor division just lost?) they will keep doing that but will change tack to how long it took to catch up or the fact that the 5D (any model number) is unusable even at base iso because of severe banding, or the unsightly 'blotchyness' of some obscure artifact only visible at >200%, or the fact that even when lifted 6 stops the SoNikon is still smoother and 'more film like' with better detail and contrast. 

Blah, blah, blah.........


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

From http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/dslrs/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review



> First of all, there’s the sensor, which includes a number of firsts for Canon. It’s a 20.2-million-pixel full frame CMOS sensor that’s the firm’s first to use on-chip analogue to digital conversion. Canon says that by shortening the signal pathways used when reading the signal off the sensor, this should result in lower noise, with the main benefit being increased dynamic range and cleaner shadows at low ISOs. This sounds similar to Sony’s recent sensors, and it would be great to see Canon matching them in this respect.





> Plenty of invisible changes have been made under the hood to refine the camera’s capabilities. A completely redesigned mirror assembly does away with springs, replacing them with cam drives to minimise mirror bounce and any resultant image blur. There’s a new ‘carrier wave’ dust reduction system to keep the sensor clean, which Canon says is very important given the ultra-high shooting speed, along with in-camera hot pixel mapping. An internal heat dissipation pathway helps keep the sensor cool during continuous shooting or video recording





> In 2012, Canon made a professional DSLR with internal 4K video recording, in the shape of the EOS-1D C, which cost a considerable premium over the base EOS-1D X. Now the EOS-1D X Mark II includes 4K recording as standard, effectively making the 1D C redundant. It’s capable of recording in 4096 x 2160 pixel Cinema 4K at up to 60 fps from a central section of the sensor, giving an approximately 1.3x crop. A huge 800MBps bit-rate with 4:2:2 chroma subsampling and BT.601 broadcast standard colour output promises high quality footage. Recording time is up to 29min 59sec. Stills can be extracted from 4K footage at 8.8MP resolution.
> 
> Full HD video recording is also available of course, this time using the entire sensor area and including a 120fps high-speed mode. Oddly Full HD footage can be output to an external recorder, but 4K cannot.


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 2, 2016)

Interesting tidbit about the built-in heatsink:



> For the rest, it's classic. The EOS-1D Mark II X inherits a new battery, the LPE19 He will however be possible to use the LPE4 the 1D X, but it will be not possible to get the best out of the housing in Burst mode. Canon emphasizes that sends the heat sink of the sensor on the aluminum cage in the battery compartment to reduce overheating, including LiveView or video.


----------



## applecider (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are some images taken with camera including a few higher iso samples.

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1preview.com/articles/4569273731/good-sport-a-closer-look-at-canons-eos-1d-x-mark-ii?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=related-news&utm_medium=text&ref=related-news


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> Here are some images taken with camera including a few higher iso samples.
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1preview.com/articles/4569273731/good-sport-a-closer-look-at-canons-eos-1d-x-mark-ii?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=related-news&utm_medium=text&ref=related-news


Great pictures there!
Yes, they are only low-resolution samples. But the details and color retention in ISO10000 is very impressive.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> Here are some images taken with camera including a few higher iso samples.
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1preview.com/articles/4569273731/good-sport-a-closer-look-at-canons-eos-1d-x-mark-ii?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=related-news&utm_medium=text&ref=related-news



Darn, those are beautiful.

Would love to see those birds at higher resolution to see the actual noise.

And I guess he intentionally always used +1/3 stop (8000, 32000) above nominal ISOs to get less noise.

But beautiful pics anyway.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> Here are some images taken with camera including a few higher iso samples.
> 
> http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1preview.com/articles/4569273731/good-sport-a-closer-look-at-canons-eos-1d-x-mark-ii?utm_campaign=internal-link&utm_source=related-news&utm_medium=text&ref=related-news



Nice find, thank you, I was looking earlier and couldn't see it.

Andy went back to Canon when they launched the 1DX and his images at high iso with that body made a lot of people look again.

He's suggesting that indeed the sensor has improved considerably _"(especially in shadow detail where there is NO noise)"_ which is essentially what should keep people happy.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 2, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> Interesting tidbit about the built-in heatsink:
> 
> 
> 
> > For the rest, it's classic. The EOS-1D Mark II X inherits a new battery, the LPE19 He will however be possible to use the LPE4 the 1D X, but it will be not possible to get the best out of the housing in Burst mode. Canon emphasizes that sends the heat sink of the sensor on the aluminum cage in the battery compartment to reduce overheating, including LiveView or video.


I also had the heat sink battery idea when I made my post last month:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28901.msg572694#msg572694

I just called it a LP-E4-*HS* (for *H*eat *S*ink)

My engineering brain still works


----------



## applecider (Feb 2, 2016)

TPatana why would shooting at a third higher iso be lower noise? Is it a way of shooting to the right?

I've heard photographers who don't believe that the partial stops third halfs are actual read outs but only electronically amplified and not true exposure stops. In that belief a 6400 iso is essentially the same as 8000 or 10000 which are just more amplified, so there is no reason to say shoot stars at ten k since it would be the same as 6400 without manipulation which can be done in post.

Or is it another effect or belief?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> TPatana why would shooting at a third higher iso be lower noise? Is it a way of shooting to the right?
> 
> I've heard photographers who don't believe that the partial stops third halfs are actual read outs but only electronically amplified and not true exposure stops. In that belief a 6400 iso is essentially the same as 8000 or 10000 which are just more amplified, so there is no reason to say shoot stars at ten k since it would be the same as 6400 without manipulation which can be done in post.
> 
> ...



It depends on sensor. At least older sensor all but 1D sensor had less noise when shooting +1/3. I think the reason was that the camera was over-exposing by 1/3, and then bringing it digitally down. Basically same idea than ETTR.

Some 1D bodies had native 1/3 stops so it didn't apply to them. Not sure on 1DX2, and/or maybe that guy just used it from old habit.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 2, 2016)

applecider said:


> TPatana why would shooting at a third higher iso be lower noise? Is it a way of shooting to the right?
> 
> I've heard photographers who don't believe that the partial stops third halfs are actual read outs but only electronically amplified and not true exposure stops. In that belief a 6400 iso is essentially the same as 8000 or 10000 which are just more amplified, so there is no reason to say shoot stars at ten k since it would be the same as 6400 without manipulation which can be done in post.
> 
> ...


I believe he meant "overexpose to correct a post production."

From what I read, 1DX is perhaps the only Canon camera that is truly independent signal amplifiers to ISO 100, 125, 160 etc.
Other models have only real camera amplifiers to ISO 100, 200, 400 ...
The fractions ISO 125, 250, 500, etc. are pushed digitally, which increases noise.
And the ISO fractions 160, 320, 640 are pulled digitally, which hides the noise.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Like I commented on the other thread, the 25k sample is well chosen to hide some of the noise. The dancer pic at 6400 has surprisingly plenty noise compared to what I expected after that 25k pic.


...not to mention that they are using top-notch glass too


----------



## dexstrose (Feb 2, 2016)

The picture of the horse viewed at 100 percent, ISO 25600 is really nice. Very good detail, tones are smooth, the dark areas are not blotchy. 

Way better than my 6D at ISO 6400.


----------



## nonac (Feb 3, 2016)

The best statement in Andy's article, "There will also be the ludicrous picking over of all the specs as well, a pointless exercise if ever there was one." 

People need to quit spending hours arguing specs and whining because it doesn't have this or that. Get up and away from your computer monitor and take pictures!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 3, 2016)

Well you knew the Canon EOLs would have blog posts pre-canned and at the ready as soon as their NDAs expired. The handful I've read so far (of those I've found) look really amazing. Granted it's jpegs on the web, but it's hard to fudge ISO 10,000 and beyond. Like Private, I too am anxiously awaiting some RAW files to play with like when the 5DSR came out. Soon as I got my hands on the RAWs from Digital Picture, I knew my pre-order was going to stand. Though I may not pre-order a 1DX2, I will be eagerly socking away capital to purchase it. My only qualm is now that Canon has shown the commitment on on sensor ADC with this body, I may feasibly be better off waiting for the 5D4 since it's more germane to the bulk of my work. That said, a 1DX2 delivers 90% of the resolution of my 5D3 now (disregarding sensor IQ for a moment and using nothing but pixel count) which is still ample for my general projects (personal shooting, political campaign work, event coverage, etc...) and I would no longer have the $360 expense of renting the 1DX the one time a year I really require it. My portrait work is done on my 5DSR now. I'm at a crossroads. I'd likely sell my 5D3 and 6D (and probably my 7D, since I almost never use it) to buy this.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 3, 2016)

PS - If Canon does release the 50L MkII this year as I suspect they absolutely will... I am going to be sending them so much money in 2016... at least I have a certain plan for that. Sell my Sigma 35 & 50 ARTs.


----------



## rameshkumar (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the info


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 3, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > CaptureWhatYouSee said:
> ...


ditto


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 3, 2016)

Posted in another thread and FM forums

Only jpeg but...

http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-1d-x.htm?page=-1

Mk 1 vs mk I I with pushed shadows....


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 4, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Posted in another thread and FM forums
> 
> Only jpeg but...
> 
> ...



mycket informativ. tack för utstationering


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 4, 2016)

Only JPEG but that is a very good performance and a big improvement on the MkI.

I am very encouraged by these crops.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Only JPEG but that is a very good performance and a big improvement on the MkI.
> 
> I am very encouraged by these crops.


Promising indeed. The only problem now is that it is only February ... Loooong wait ...


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 5, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Something is fishy here. The 25k might be super-processed by some Photoshop-genius. Or it might be even fake,



I once registered that Canon used the same photo to promote the old and new versions of a lens.

Of course Canon could just have called in the same girls, in the same dresses to do the same pose in the same place a few years apart?


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2016)

http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2016/02/01/its-here-my-thoughts-on-the-new-canon-1dx-mkii/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wordpress%2FjvaG+%28Vincent+Laforet%27s+Blog%29

Pictures from vincent, but just low ISO jpeg


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2016)

Eldar said:


> I am always quite sceptical to these kind of images. Often they have been worked by post processing wizards, with skills way beyond mine. But I must admit this looks promising.



actually this is usually untrue with canon. most of them are OOC JPG which is why they tend to suck pond water.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> http://blog.vincentlaforet.com/2016/02/01/its-here-my-thoughts-on-the-new-canon-1dx-mkii/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wordpress%2FjvaG+%28Vincent+Laforet%27s+Blog%29
> 
> Pictures from vincent, but just low ISO jpeg



the colors look magnificent.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> the colors look magnificent.



+1


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 6, 2016)

Click said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > the colors look magnificent.
> ...



must be hard being a Pro, getting a beta of the MK II and an 800mm lens to play with . But those waves are amazing, and agree the colours are really good.

Canon has tweaked the CFA again, but I would welcome a jump (for Canon) in sensor noise reduction through the ADC.


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure if this is the case, but the various YouTube videos which mentioned on sensor ADC have been withdrawn. Chuck Westfall, Canon USA has, according to Dpreview, gone back to product engineering in Japan as he was not briefed about the ADC (got all this from FM forums)...


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 9, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Not sure if this is the case, but the various YouTube videos which mentioned on sensor ADC have been withdrawn. Chuck Westfall, Canon USA has, according to Dpreview, gone back to product engineering in Japan as he was not briefed about the ADC (got all this from FM forums)...



Interesting. Well, this doesn't bode well for there being an on sensor ADC. Either way, the camera will still rock.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2016)

Stu_bert said:


> Not sure if this is the case, but the various YouTube videos which mentioned on sensor ADC have been withdrawn. Chuck Westfall, Canon USA has, according to Dpreview, gone back to product engineering in Japan as he was not briefed about the ADC (got all this from FM forums)...



interesting - I noticed that too.

someone had some images of the 1DXII sensor, and the pinout and layout was decidedly different than any other canon sensor and looked more like the 250MP sensor than any prior canon.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 9, 2016)

ah .. here we go.

1dx mark ii






1dx






taken from:

http://www.canon-europe.com/for_home/product_finder/cameras/digital_slr/eos_1dx_mark_ii/image_quality/

and 

http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do

respectively.

looking at the actual chip you can see it's pretty dramatically different.

similar actually to this:


----------



## Besisika (Feb 9, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > Posted in another thread and FM forums
> ...


Pratar lite Svenska! 
Milalem Zawodny jest polski. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Warrenl (Feb 9, 2016)

Elder. Thanks for sharing!!!

Considering they are resized jpeg's, I am impressed. 

Now if only I did not have to wait so long for my pre-order.


----------



## Northstar (Feb 9, 2016)

after downloading and viewing a few of these images i have to say that the improvement over the 1DX is not noticeable IMO.
I’ve looked at 100,000 plus shots I’ve taken with the 1dx at ISO 3200 and above....looks the same to me.

the reason for upgrading are all the small improvements/upgrades as others have said.


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 9, 2016)

Besisika said:


> JMZawodny said:
> 
> 
> > Stu_bert said:
> ...



Hey, I tried, but I'm only as good as Google translate.


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 12, 2016)

One person on dpr got a tester from Canon.
http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57263286


----------



## ritholtz (Feb 12, 2016)

+5EV push is looking good. I think, I need to buy post processing software if this improvement carries into rebels and XXD line.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/57265121


----------



## RVB (Feb 19, 2016)

This comparison between 1DX mk1 & 1DX mk1 seems to show a much improved new sensor.

http://www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/

So much so that i may buy the new 1DX.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 19, 2016)

RVB said:


> This comparison between 1DX mk1 & 1DX mk1 seems to show a much improved new sensor.
> 
> http://www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/
> 
> So much so that i may buy the new 1DX.



wow.
the difference at 51K is actually quite astounding.


----------



## JohanCruyff (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 19, 2016)

RVB said:


> This comparison between 1DX mk1 & 1DX mk1 seems to show a much improved new sensor.
> 
> http://www.raymondphang.com/blog/2016/canon-1dx-mk2-versus-canon-1dx-dynamic-range-and-high-iso-comparison/
> 
> So much so that i may buy the new 1DX.



A couple of things to note here. 

First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR. 

Secondly, the red color channel seems to hold up very well and not clip prematurely like many previous Canon cameras. The super-high ISO shots look really good on the 1DX II. 

Thirdly, and most importantly. For those who always break out the market share data to defend Canon and help prove a point that Canon knows their market far better than any "armchair internet chump". Why would the all-knowing Canon make improvements to low ISO DR? Either Canon are now idiots for putting money into something that doesn't matter [sic] or the smart Canon is very aware that a significant enough portion of the market wants/demands such a feature. Ha!


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 19, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> RVB said:
> 
> 
> > This comparison between 1DX mk1 & 1DX mk1 seems to show a much improved new sensor.
> ...



I concur. The improvement is as much as I hoped it would be. Looking back at my photos from the last 4 years, I shoot overwhelmingly at high ISO, so this camera cannot arrive soon enough.


----------



## David Hull (Feb 19, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> ah .. here we go.
> 
> 1dx mark ii
> 
> ...



Looks like this might be a stacked die design with the sensor on top and the ADCs and associated electronics on a second die mounted underneath it. I suspect this because their substrate is different with what looks like through-hole pins instead of a surface mount lead frame. Just a supposition.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 19, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR.



Yup, it'll be interesting to see those current 1DX owners who claim the mk2 isn't a big enough improvement "quietly" upgrade once they see real-world results and realise they were initially talking out their ass. Andy Rouse reckons the beta body he tested is a very worthwhile improvement. Would anyone here expect the production body to be a step back from the beta? Cue the naysayers..... :

http://www.andyrouse.co.uk/index.php?b=1&currentpage=1


----------



## Rahul (Feb 20, 2016)

PhotographyFirst said:


> First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR.
> 
> Thirdly, and most importantly. For those who always break out the market share data to defend Canon and help prove a point that Canon knows their market far better than any "armchair internet chump". Why would the all-knowing Canon make improvements to low ISO DR? Either Canon are now idiots for putting money into something that doesn't matter [sic] or the smart Canon is very aware that a significant enough portion of the market wants/demands such a feature. Ha!



That's an interesting point of view. 

My observation on this issue at CR is that most posters don't dispute that more DR will be a benefit. In fact the person you are referring to (re. market share) has also said on a number of occasions that if he was into landscapes he would go in for a D800/D810 given the better DR and MP that it has. 

The stench comes from the ad-nauseum complaining by some posters that lack of DR is holding them back but have no pictures to show exactly how. 

BTW, everyone's shooting needs are different, a lot of people shoot at high ISOs where the difference in DR is negligible. If the 1DX2 gives more DR at high ISO, that will be of considerably more importance than improvements in low ISO DR. 

For me the 1DX2 will mean less bracketing and less work in PP for my landscape work. The more time you are away from the computer, the more time you have to shoot.


----------



## RGF (Feb 23, 2016)

Rahul said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR.
> ...



agree. Less bracketing is a good thing. Saves card, disk space and my time.


----------



## JohnMcDi (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello, guys.
Just saw, that the guys from the Getty Images have already received 1DX MkII and used it to F1 test in Spain. Unfortunately, only five samples of photos are full sized, others - cut, but progress in comparison with the 1DX evident:

1DX MkII


 

 

 

 



 

 

 



1DX:


 

 

 

 

Sorry for pics, can't find spoiler code.


----------



## Click (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for posting, John.

...And welcome to CR


----------



## Pookie (Feb 26, 2016)

GuyF said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR.
> ...



I'm pretty sure the only one talking out their ass was you. You probably think the second a new body comes out the "old" version are complete trash. Love it when fanboys get all doe-eyed for the greatest and latest.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 27, 2016)

Pookie said:


> I'm pretty sure the only one talking out their ass was you. You probably think the second a new body comes out the "old" version are complete trash. Love it when fanboys get all doe-eyed for the greatest and latest.



Ummm, if that's how you want to perceive my post, on you go. Only an idiot would suggest a new body renders the previous model obsolete. My point was that a number of people here have said they won't upgrade based on the spec however I suggested that once realworld results come out, they may well change their mind and decide the 1DX2 is worth getting after all. Your mileage may vary etc.

I do wonder why people get upset if someone they'll never meet decides to replace their camera with the newest version. Please remember it's just a hobby for many of us and if we want to get the latest stuff, we will. You're in no position to tell any of us how to spend our money.

Anyway, I trust you've written to Canon to demand they only release new cameras when they meet your own expectations. :

Toodle-pip.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Feb 28, 2016)

GuyF said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > First is that you don't need to push more than 3 stops to see a large difference in shadows noise at ISO 100. There are a couple of people on this forum who mocked improved DR because they assumed it only made a difference when pushed 5+ stops and have been on a snarky campaign to discredit those who want more DR.
> ...



But that's exactly what YOU did. You singled out current 1Dx owners who claim the 1Dx Mark II isn't a big enough improvement. You then continued to idiotically say that some will "quietly" upgrade and realize they were talking out their asses. 

The funniest thing is that you are not a professional who makes any appreciable income from photography. So the poster above is correct. YOU are the only one talking out their ass. Very few will upgrade, who make money, because by doing so, isn't likely going to generate any more income. I did say I wasn't going to upgrade and I'm not. I always skip a generation. I'm not really sure why you care whether or not I say that, then quietly upgrade, or whatever. Just because I don't upgrade doesn't mean I don't think it's a great camera. I guess you have nothing better to worry about.


----------



## GuyF (Feb 29, 2016)

Bdunbar79 - okay, I could've worded my original post better but we're all adults here and I'm sure we'll get over it. (There are plenty people here who say worse things and come out of it unscathed.)

You've said that you skip every other generation and so you're happy not to upgrade. No problem. I just wonder about others who have suggested _purely based on the spec of the 1DX2_ that there doesn't appear to be a large enough boost in performance to warrant an upgrade. A spec sheet only tells you so much. Yes, you might be able to intimate how resulting images _may_ look but it's only by playing around with real world RAW files that you may be impressed enough to make you change your mind.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Mar 1, 2016)

I think most pro photographers will up grade, they will have had their money from the 1DX and will not want to be stood alongside others shooting the MkII feeling they are at a disadvantage, after all any advance in AF will be most welcome, you could say yeah yeah but the Mk1 is ok, but there should be little doubt the Mk2 will be better, we can put trust in Canon to move the game on surly, it will be a long wait for a Mk3 that's for sure and in that time those who have the Mk2 will have covered the cost and who knows maybe even got shots they would have missed with the Mk1 thanks for that super fast shutter of the Mk2. Question is as a pro do you want to take a chance but not upgrading, you could be one at a disadvantage though aging tech? On the other hand awards will be won with a much lesser camera... Life is short, so I will probably add a 1DX2 to my 5D3, strip the grip from the 5D and have a smaller DSLR to sit along side the 1DX, then probably end up with a 5DX (or whatever it will be called in the end) haha, tech... it stands still for no one, Mr Moore knew that...


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Mar 1, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure the only one talking out their ass was you. You probably think the second a new body comes out the "old" version are complete trash. Love it when fanboys get all doe-eyed for the greatest and latest.
> ...



Have to agree with you Guy, I've seen it happen plenty of times and have even been guilty myself of saying I won't be getting newer model, only to gte one 1-2 years later then kicked myself for not doing it sooner. There has never been a 1 series update that hasn't been worth the upgrade IMO.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 1, 2016)

Pookie said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



LOL! By the way, I'm still 100% happy with my completely obsolete 5D Mark III and that old rust bucket 135L. I'll continue to be happy for years to come. Good to see you Pookie! 8) Someday I'm gonna come by and let you show me how to take a photo! Take care brother.


----------



## Ryanide16 (Mar 1, 2016)

JohnMcDi said:


> Hello, guys.
> Just saw, that the guys from the Getty Images have already received 1DX MkII and used it to F1 test in Spain. Unfortunately, only five samples of photos are full sized, others - cut, but progress in comparison with the 1DX evident:
> 
> 1DX MkII
> ...



Thanks for posting the images. The quality looks pretty sharp. Quite a bit of dust on that sensor already!!


----------



## mezzoutopia (Mar 4, 2016)

A very positive review of Canon 1DX2 appearing in Silver Kris.

https://www.silverkris.com/stories/review-photos-canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii


----------



## mezzoutopia (Mar 18, 2016)

Another impressive review from a Japanese photographer.

http://snapshot.canon-asia.com/article/en/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-live-action-review-part-1-stunning-focus-accuracy-and-af-tracking-performance


----------



## tpatana (Mar 18, 2016)

mezzoutopia said:


> Another impressive review from a Japanese photographer.
> 
> http://snapshot.canon-asia.com/article/en/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-live-action-review-part-1-stunning-focus-accuracy-and-af-tracking-performance



Sounded bit too much scripted ad instead of real review.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 18, 2016)

tpatana said:


> mezzoutopia said:
> 
> 
> > Another impressive review from a Japanese photographer.
> ...



I agree. In the images tracking the bird moving from left to right. Hardly a challenging image to showcase the AF of the camera. Now if the bird were flying directly towards the camera at top speed, it would be a slightly better test with the 1DX2 locking focus accurately for each photo.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2016)

A bit more from the same snapshot site. Seems impressive but you do wish the site gave larger images to examine.

http://snapshot.canon-asia.com/article/en/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-live-action-review-part-2-dual-pixel-cmos-af-perfect-focus-even-in-dark-scenes


----------



## J.R. (Mar 18, 2016)

GuyF said:


> A bit more from the same snapshot site. Seems impressive but you do wish the site gave larger images to examine.
> 
> http://snapshot.canon-asia.com/article/en/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-live-action-review-part-2-dual-pixel-cmos-af-perfect-focus-even-in-dark-scenes



Personally, it is more of a challenge in such photos to keep the bird in the frame at 1000 mm than the AF. with the bird so large in the frame so far separated from the background, it being in focus doesn't seem to be something to brag about, that too with the low resolution images. 

I would love to see burst images of something like a warbler or a chickadee.


----------



## GuyF (Mar 18, 2016)

J.R. - I agree but there isn't much else out there at the moment to give us decent images to poke around with.

The kingfisher shots on Andy Rouse's site are pretty good but we'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Photox (Mar 19, 2016)

GuyF said:


> A bit more from the same snapshot site. Seems impressive but you do wish the site gave larger images to examine.
> 
> http://snapshot.canon-asia.com/article/en/eos-1d-x-mark-ii-live-action-review-part-2-dual-pixel-cmos-af-perfect-focus-even-in-dark-scenes



Nobody (so far) is allowed to post RAW files and fullsize images, as well as 100% crops from this cameras, because they are all "SAMPLE/PRE-PRODUCTION" models. Nikon guys are waiting aswell, till the pre-ordered cameras started rolling out.


----------



## GoldWing (Mar 24, 2016)

So why post pictures so small you can't see the quality? When you peep you can see sharpening, haze or clarity push on the fringes of the birds. Anyone who takes these as a reference to the quality of ANY camera is not doing the photographer or the camera justice. ON other shots I've seen the files are small too and the LUM is pushed to cover noise.

It's about time we saw some REAL RAW's. Why is Canon pushing the April release in NYC to May? Some are wondering if stock is going back to be serviced before release.




Photox said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > A bit more from the same snapshot site. Seems impressive but you do wish the site gave larger images to examine.
> ...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> So why post pictures so small you can't see the quality? When you peep you can see sharpening, haze or clarity push on the fringes of the birds. Anyone who takes these as a reference to the quality of ANY camera is not doing the photographer or the camera justice. ON other shots I've seen the files are small too and the LUM is pushed to cover noise.
> 
> It's about time we saw some REAL RAW's. Why is Canon pushing the April release in NYC to May? Some are wondering if stock is going back to be serviced before release.
> 
> ...



Why?

I think because there is an audience that will be attracted (we're all so anxious that we're scouring the internet). It's great exposure for the few that have the pre-production cameras. What better free advertising could you possibly get as a photographer. Not to mention sometimes the ego gets a boost.

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 24, 2016)

GoldWing said:


> So why post pictures so small you can't see the quality? When you peep you can see sharpening, haze or clarity push on the fringes of the birds. Anyone who takes these as a reference to the quality of ANY camera is not doing the photographer or the camera justice. ON other shots I've seen the files are small too and the LUM is pushed to cover noise.
> 
> It's about time we saw some REAL RAW's. Why is Canon pushing the April release in NYC to May? Some are wondering if stock is going back to be serviced before release.



Who is wondering that and what evidence do they have to support the idea? None, maybe unexpected worldwide demand, maybe another dockers strike, maybe Canon Jp is putting Canon USA in its place over the M2, maybe the sky is falling on your head chicken licken! If you are not certain you want the camera don't preorder, if you are then wait until you get it rather than compound complete speculative garbage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 24, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> GoldWing said:
> 
> 
> > So why post pictures so small you can't see the quality? When you peep you can see sharpening, haze or clarity push on the fringes of the birds. Anyone who takes these as a reference to the quality of ANY camera is not doing the photographer or the camera justice. ON other shots I've seen the files are small too and the LUM is pushed to cover noise.
> ...



Typical logical matter of fact male response. ;D Have a heart. :'( As we get older we become more like little children. Especially children right before Christmas! Didn't you ever shake presents under the tree? 

Without we the impatient/inquisitive clientele CR wouldn't even have a reason to exist, after all it's a rumors forum. However, we are adults so ......

Oh the fun.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 26, 2016)

Another review with RAW samples.

https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-review-28791/performance


----------

